# 0321 Reserve Contract, should I begin to speak with a recruiter?



## ProdigalPinata (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all,

First thank you for taking time out of your day to read this and give me some insight. 

I am currently 21 and my wife is currently active duty Navy. We have talked about the idea of me going in the Marine Reserves in hopes of being a Recon Marine and she’s all for it. 

I just had a few questions I hope you all would answer. 

I am no where near ready to ship, (1st Class PR score and all). Should I begin the process of talking with a recruiter or hold off until I’m am physically ready. This is what I want, I know how they can be and how they try and sway your opinion. 

I am under the interpretation that you need to have an interview with said Reserve unit before you can recieve your contract. 

I know I’ll fail the colorblind dot test, but pass the other two. So I’m good there. Though I can’t distinguish the circles on the depth perception test. Is that a requirement, I can’t seem to find that answer anywhere.

I am just looking for a sort of guide here to this whole process and would appreciate any help I can get. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 21, 2018)

You have time to get ready. Talk to a recruiter now. Your reserve unit should help you get ready after boot camp.


----------



## ProdigalPinata (Jan 21, 2018)

Teufel said:


> You have time to get ready. Talk to a recruiter now. Your reserve unit should help you get ready after boot camp.



Awesome! Now from my understanding I can do any Reserve Recon unit, as long as I make the drive/flight?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 21, 2018)

ProdigalPinata said:


> Awesome! Now from my understanding I can do any Reserve Recon unit, as long as I make the drive/flight?


Yes


----------



## ProdigalPinata (Jan 21, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Yes


I am going to a recruiter tomorrow to start the process! 

Is it easy to grab an 0321? Given the physical and ASVAB go well. Like I said, I meet the standards, but not in shape yet.

Didn’t know if there’s a pre screening or they’ll help me regardless.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 21, 2018)

ProdigalPinata said:


> I am going to a recruiter tomorrow to start the process!
> 
> Is it easy to grab an 0321? Given the physical and ASVAB go well. Like I said, I meet the standards, but not in shape yet.
> 
> Didn’t know if there’s a pre screening or they’ll help me regardless.


I don’t think it’s hard to get a contract if you meet the requirements.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jan 22, 2018)

As long as you meet the ASVAB and physical requirements you're good to contract


----------

